# HR entry level jobs



## Danegirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am considering moving to Abu Dhabi, where I would want to find work. I have a MA in Human Resource Management and I am CIPD qualified. My Bachelor degree is in Financial Management. I have no experience in HR, but have worked six years in a bank. I am from Denmark, but I live in London.

Does anyone know if it will even be possible to find a job in HR in Abu Dhabi with no experience? And can I start to apply for jobs while I am still in the UK? (and how would I do that?) or should I wait til I get there?

Thank you in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You must have some strong reasons coming to AD. 

IN any case, HR as a @[email protected] would be very difficult to get into - AD employers primarily consist of large govt. firms and then very small firms. There are few private firms in the middle unlike Dubai. 
Govt. firms prefer locals for HR roles esp. as freshers. HR is one of the key areas Emiratis are being recruited in droves for. Smaller firms do not want a specialised high cost resource from the western world, esp. as a fresher.

Getting a job always involves patience, skills, luck. This thread in the Dubai section of the forum (but still valid) should give you some pointers http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------

